# Please school me on QCTH for a Bridgeport



## mirage100 (Feb 1, 2014)

I would REALLY like to have a quick change tool holder for my Bridgeport. I did a little searching here but found nothing. I am just starting to gather info. Any info will be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## TomS (Feb 1, 2014)

Take a look at the Tormach TTS system.  I believe the website address is tormach.com.  

Tom S


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 1, 2014)

Here ya go http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...for-Benchtop-Mill?highlight=mill+tool+changer.


----------



## mirage100 (Feb 1, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> Here ya go http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...for-Benchtop-Mill?highlight=mill+tool+changer.



U FUNNY


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 1, 2014)

dont know if this helps, but there is a system like mine no draw bar no nothing see if I got a pic.  A lot of people hate monosets but I like it.  simple
1-2-3 done.    You machine your own all i can say


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 1, 2014)

Are you looking for an ER-40 style tool holder? or power drawbar? I was thinking you had a cnc machine :rofl:


----------



## Muzzer (Feb 1, 2014)

I assume you have an R8 spindle, in which case something like this might work. http://www.mach-1tooling.com/ The starter system costs $950.

My BP clone has NMTB30 taper, so I made my own system that was similar: http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=91517. It's fine for the kind of work you can do on a BP but possibly not for heavy duty machines. You'll notice that the Mach-1 system seems to be good for most BP applications so the concept can't be miles off. 

The Tormach TTS system still requires you to loosen the drawbar, so I'm not sure if that's what you have in mind when you say "quick change". Their system uses the same shank diameter for all tool holders so you don't need to keep changing the R8 collet - that makes it "quick change". But you'd have to replace ALL your tooling. The starter kits is only(?) $195 but you'd probably need to add the cost of quite a few toolholders to that. It's probably only justified if you are doing CNC work and need the repeatability of tool positioning in the Z-axis and balancing for high speed operation. http://www.tormach.com/product_tts.html

Other than that you are probably talking proper money. "Proper" systems use a different spindle opening which means you can't easily retrofit them.

Murray


----------



## righto88 (Feb 1, 2014)

:rofl: I like the "Armstrong method" :rofl: unless I was using my Fadal


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 1, 2014)

quick change tool holders arn't cheap for mills. Here is one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Royal-R8-Qu...5?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3a7938df89


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Feb 1, 2014)

I saw a system somewhere that used the Tormach holders and bellville washers under the draw bar.  There was a cross bar that flipped up over the end of the drawbar so that when the quill was raised to the very top, it compressed the washers and released the tool holder. I thought it was on Hoss machine's website for the G0704, but I didn't spot it. No experience with it personally, but it looked interesting. don't have any idea how well it held. Just flip up the cross bar, raise the quill and drop out one tool and put in the next. Wish I could have found the link to to it.


----------



## Muzzer (Feb 1, 2014)

That's how the Mach-1 system works. Funny thing is, they seem to have a patent on it even though there have been patents on this kind of system (long expired) going years back. Point is, it's unlikely there are many other systems for sale in the US for the R8 Bridgeport while they claim to have it patented, rightly or wrongly. Could you be thinking of Mach-1? http://www.mach-1tooling.com/


----------

